# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Story about jr. high student who used 3D printer to facilitate science fair project

## Cris

3D printing in education is something I get excited about. At my work, WhiteClouds, we recently helped a jr. high school student with his science fair project by 3D printing some wing foils for him. We did a short write-up about the project and took some pictures. You can view it here. I thought I'd share this because I think it's a great example of how 3D printers can play an important role in education.

----------


## Yancy

Very interesting story.  Thanks for posting this.  It is great that 3D printing is finally starting to make leaps and bounds in the classroom

----------


## taylorwatson

Thank you so much for this submit and Its very useful for us.

----------


## Chris889

Amazing design!

----------


## Phill9001

graet story, thanks for sharing

----------


## curious aardvark

well your link is non-functioning, but damn I'd love to have a play with some of your toys ! 



> *What we have today....and growing:**30 - Projet 660
> 2 - Projet 860
> 2 - Projet 4500
> 1 - MJP 5500
> 8- 3500 HD Max
> 1- Objet500 3
> 1 - Connex 500
> 1 - Fortus 250 MC*

----------

